
Boomers Are Not Okay - herendin2
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2019/11/britain-election-boomers/602680/
======
tomohawk
Does anyone bother to ask why the government has so much control over every
day activities? This puts so much power into the hands of politicians, and is
so divisive. The abuse of such power to control, for example, housing, becomes
irresistible. The temptation to think that these problems can somehow be made
better by adding more government gets stronger and stronger. Each failure
leads to more calls for more government.

------
downerending
The irony is that most of the youngsters so anxious to snatch power away from
the old will one day _become_ old, and learn the hard way just _why_ the old
act as they do.

